# Avalon - Score (Oscars 1991)



## HansZimmer

This is the score of the film Avalon, nominated at the Accademy Awards of 1991 for the best original score.

The composer Randy Newman has done a great work, according to me.

What do you think? This poll has nothing to do with the competition: it's just for fun.

In this playlist you can hear all pieces of the score: playlist

In this video of 12 minutes that I created you can hear the best parts of the suite.


----------



## ando

Thanks. New to me. Spotify Edition


----------

